# Garlic?



## Cj7851 (Jun 22, 2020)

Not sure if it even fits in this thread but I had a thought. Can you smoke garlic? So I was wondering has anyone done this? Smoked a whole head of garlic and if so any tips/ ideas


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 22, 2020)

Evidently you can.  Google is your friend on this one.  I don't like posting links just in case there is some spam associated with the link.  I did see a few sites with instructions on how to do it.  I think I'll try it myself.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 22, 2020)

Cj7851 said:


> Can you smoke garlic? So I was wondering has anyone done this?


Yes and yes.


----------

